# highflyers



## kalle (Jul 27, 2008)

hello my name is kalle and i live in sweden,here is some pics of my pigeons that i bought as highflyers.i think they are a mixed breed of persian highflyers?
i think the white and brown ones are called persian chapari or thogie?





it´s rather unusual to have this kind of pigeon in sweden so it is hard to get pure breeds and facts about them.

i try to fly them every day, but they don´t perform very well att the moment.
they only fly for a couple of minutes on a low hight.
i feed them twice a day whith a mix of corn, peas end grain.last year they flyed at least one our two hours...


so please help me whith some tips so they can perform better


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't help you with training them but I certainly can admire them...they are beautiful.


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

*Iranian High Flyers*

You have some pure bred Iranian High Flyers!!!!
First, second pictures ones are known as Toghie. Their pattern is called the ring neck, as you can only see the color around their necks. The pigeon in the last picture is also toghie carrying ring neck pattern but not perfectly marked. Breed him/her back to other ones and you will get ring neck markings again. That marking is hard to maintain and some off spring will lose it as the last picture. These birds are sold about $100 a piece in USA if they are perfectly marked. They fly high and some of them tumble. 

The birds in the 3rd picture are also Iranian High Flyers. But they are known as Tehrani pigeons. They also fly high and tumble. Try not to cross them with toghies.

For more information visit my website:

http://mumtazticloft.com/default.asp


----------



## kalle (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for your replay! unfortunately i only have one pair of toghie and the cock with to much brown.but i am going to save their squabs because they are my favourites

i read how you trained your pigeons on your website,and i think i do the same,i have forced them to fly longer by throwing things on their roof when they try to land, now they fly better (20-30 minutes)

now some of my birds are moulting so maybe they dont like flying for that reason...


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

i would recommend removing the corn from any highfliers diet. Highfliers need to stay lean and light. With a diet primarily of millet and milo. I've got Iranian(Persian) Highfliers to got about 4 hours.


----------



## kalle (Jul 27, 2008)

wonword said:


> i would recommend removing the corn from any highfliers diet. Highfliers need to stay lean and light. With a diet primarily of millet and milo. I've got Iranian(Persian) Highfliers to got about 4 hours.


ok. i mix my own food so that will be easy 

i will try that


----------



## kaftar (Jun 18, 2007)

*Feeding high flyers*

You should know if you feed your birds peas, corn, and other heavy stuff they wont fly long at all. Think of a cross country runner eating a few burgers,mash potato & etc and try to run he won't last and probably would end up throwing up . The best thing during the flying season is white milet and if you are in a dry and hot climate you might want to add a little rice to their diet as well and you should not change their diet during the flying season. Now try to fly for 2 days and let them rest for a day. During the off seasons you could give them corn,peas,milet and etc.... 
Good luck


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

kalle said:


> Thanks for your replay! unfortunately i only have one pair of toghie and the cock with to much brown.but i am going to save their squabs because they are my favourites
> 
> i read how you trained your pigeons on your website,and i think i do the same,i have forced them to fly longer by throwing things on their roof when they try to land, now they fly better (20-30 minutes)
> 
> now some of my birds are moulting so maybe they dont like flying for that reason...


 Hello KALLE and welcome to pigeon talk yes birds that are in the molt do not like to fly. They expend a lot of energy growing new feathers. I also believe flying TUMBLERS and HIGH FLYERS together is not a good thing to do.I am sure that someone that flys either TUMBLERS or HIGH FLYERS can answer that question for you. GEORGE


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

hey Kalle, you need to train the high fliers to fly while they are still young, its hard to make adult birds fly if they havent had any training as young birds. So breed from the pairs you have and fly the youngs.

As for the food, you are in sweden, so the corn, and peas are no problem. I am in Norway, and I feel that if I dont feed my pigeons corn and peas they wont look healthy. In Pakistan and other hot countries they wouldnt be able to digest these grains, so wheat is used a lot more in their diet. Anyways I always feed my pigeons a mix which also includes 3-4 types of peas and corn, and they perform 10+ hours on this food. Once a pigeon starts flying, and gets in routine, it wont be heavy anymore, no matter how much u feed it.


As for flying tumblers with high fliers, well if you wanna make your tumblers perform more you can do that. I know some guys with turkish tumblers who use pakistani high fliers to make them climb higher up in the skies and start tumbling down from there. So if you wanna get the tumblers higher up, why not


----------

